# My turn to review the Scout SS



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,

i wanted to share with you my first review in English. if i had the time i would shoot it again. especially the sound... but anyway, hope you enjoy (or at least not suffer).






and yes, i know i need to throw away this shirt but i like it. liked it for the past 15 years, mind you...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope didn't suffer 

Always enjoy seeing new faces on YT shooting slingshots and from Israel even... How cool is that!

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Davidka ... GOOD review! IMO, Scout is a good, general sized, all purpose ergo style almost indestructible slingshot. Almost any kind of elastics setup ... OTT, TTF, tube or flat elastics, tab attachments. As you said, the Scout's slots are not cut out for looped tube setup & possibly costs more in manufacture but the adding of slots can be a do-it-yourself procedure. I think, in the past a few forum members have explained it, but I do not know if there is a How-To video yet (for cutting slots modification).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The slot is marked. Just follow it with a hand saw, band saw or jig saw.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review buddy~

Only problem I can see with scout is it always it the target :rofl:


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Great review of the Scout @Davidka! I think it is the best thought-out slingshot on the market up to date. I love mine. Did you try TTF yet? I was an OTT guy for 1 year but converted this spring 

Btw nice form and shooting but you should think about building a catchbox  Keep the balls flying!

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks y'all!



Gardengroove said:


> Great review of the Scout @Davidka! I think it is the best thought-out slingshot on the market up to date. I love mine. Did you try TTF yet? I was an OTT guy for 1 year but converted this spring
> Btw nice form and shooting but you should think about building a catchbox  Keep the balls flying!
> 
> Cheers, Simon


Both TTF and catchbox are definitely on my To do list.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the review and enjoy your Scout!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

welcome on board and nice review ( cool ammo collector )

oh & keep the shirt ;-)

cheers


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

cool shirt! :headbang:

I just made my first catchbox, cheap and fast, following this tutorial


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Spectre said:


> cool shirt! :headbang:
> 
> I just made my first catchbox, cheap and fast, following this tutorial


Thanks. I just brought home today a big plastic groceries box. I think it will do.


----------



## guacamoledip (Sep 23, 2013)

Great video!

Iv'e been trying to find out about the status of slingshots in Israel... Do you know... ? חוקי או לא חוקי


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

guacamoledip said:


> Great video!
> 
> Iv'e been trying to find out about the status of slingshots in Israel... Do you know... ? חוקי או לא חוקי


thanks. i know of no law against it. wrist supported SS are soled in sporting goods shop. i actually wanted to do this video in Hebrew but i wasn't sure i want SS to become popular over here... if they do some bloody israeli will break the wrong window and then some stupid Knesset member will ban all SS right away... better keep it under the radar...


----------



## guacamoledip (Sep 23, 2013)

Agreed. Everything has to be low key. The government here is determined to make everything illegal that will not impinge on their special interests or protexia!


----------

